

Drizzle team leaves Sun, Joins Rackspace - cnouri
http://oddments.org/?p=282

======
tlack
Oracle is losing the most valuable assets at Sun - the brains. What a
clusterfuck.

~~~
bmelton
They still have an AMAZINGLY good sales team. As for Drizzle, if it didn't
have a multi-hundred-thousand dollar price tag, I'm guessing Oracle isn't too
beaten up about it honestly.

~~~
mbreese
Eventually they won't have anything left from Sun to sell...

------
rbanffy
Good news. Basically, it means Drizzle won't die from lack of internal support
from Oracle.

------
voodootikigod
One has to wonder how this fits in with FathomDB who recently partnered with
Rackspace on the heels of Amazon RDS. Could be collaborative or a replacement.
Thoughts?

~~~
cx01
If they want to offer Drizzle to customers, they probably need something like
FathomDB. Considering that they're already collaborating, I could see them
acquiring FathomDB sometime soon.

------
dustinmeza
This is wonderful news!

------
ErrantX
I suspect we'll see more of this in the next month or so.

------
rustyfender
good stuff

